# This is my new A3 2.0 TDI



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

Saturday, the 5th. July I get my new Audi A3 2.0 TDI Ambition.
I' am surprised. 0- 100 Km/h in 9,5 sec. Highspeed 207 km/h with 320 Newtonmeter (NM).
Here is are some pics. Later I will show more.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*

That interior looks really nice!
Get some day pics to post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

I agree, the interior looks solid as usual. You made a wise choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers for a great ride








Phil


----------



## AWD 18T (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (I love pizza)*

Nice car !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (AWD 18T)*

How do you like the new Mark V platform?


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deBORA* »_.....I' am surprised. 0- 100 Km/h in 9,5 sec...... 

I am surprised too ..... 9.5 sec sounds pretty slow for this new powerplant. Congratulations on the purchase thought! Very nice car! ...... Just the 9.5 number sounds little bit off. Maybe it is 8.5 or perhaps 7.5 and you did a typo?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*

Simply Gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congratulations


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (aliengti)*

Here are new pics


----------



## tommy g. (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*

wonderful!
really nice looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michelin (Jun 21, 2003)

here's a review of the a3. 
good choice. http://www.d1auto.as.ro/tests/870.htm


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*

Beautiful car! Great choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I only wish Audi would bring the 3-door here...


----------



## PortugueseTouareg (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*

I just love this car!! it's so beautiful and so well made.. it's just thing i can't understand. i saw and 2.0 TDi and it is more expensive than my father's A4 Avant! our A4 has the Sport Pack which includes sport suspension, sport seats, sport steering wheel, new wheels and carbon (imitation) interiors.. that's one of the reasons i don't have one right now.. but i simply looooooove this car!!!


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (PortugueseTouareg)*

Here are more pics


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*

fuh-king beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (MEDEL514)*

Nice car! You are lucky. Us Americanos get shafted with no A3. You hear that Audi of America? You stinka! Please bring this beautiful car here.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (peppeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peppeVR6* »_Nice car! You are lucky. Us Americanos get shafted with no A3. You hear that Audi of America? You stinka! Please bring this beautiful car here.

Yeah - listen and act upon that, Audi!!!















And, oh yeah, please bring the 3-door! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (Grimnebulin)*


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (Grimnebulin)*

This is ugly


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (deBORA)*

Thanks for posting these awesome pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait until next year, when we in NA get the chance to own one of these beautiful cars. My wife and I want YOUR exact car - albeit with 5 doors.
BTW, nothing pangs me more than seeing a beautiful Audi slammed and chopped I can understand doing that to a Honda civic (read: boring ugly car) but an Audi?!?








D'


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: This is my new A3 2.0 TDI (colucci)*

I think the original car is more beautyful than the tuned cars.


----------



## Gramps004 (Apr 29, 2003)

When are they coming to the US and how much will they cost?
Thanks


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (Gramps004)*

I have payed for my Audi A3 Ambition with xenon-lights and a lot of other stuff in it 24.600 Euro.


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (deBORA)*

Here is another picture


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: (deBORA)*

Nice, you're a lucky man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

Here are some pics with my A3 and the TT of my friend.



































_Modified by deBORA at 12:11 AM 8-9-2003_


----------



## lunch12 (Jul 25, 2003)

nice car i like it.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: (lunch12)*

Interesting to see the size comparo between the TT and the A3. The A3 looks really tall in comparison.


----------

